# Schwinn prewar  “20”



## Carlos0056




----------



## fordmike65

Price?


----------



## Carlos0056

Who gives more who gives less offer the best offer for the take home


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Carlos0056 said:


> Who gives more who gives less offer the best offer for the take home



You need to post a price or move it to the deal or no deal forum


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

$100


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

200$


----------



## Hastings

$250 I’ll generate label/pickup request and pay for shipping cost.


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

275$


----------



## Hastings

$304 I cover shipping etc


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

340 $


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

Why does the first picture look like a completely different bike?


----------



## nick tures

SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS said:


> Why does the first picture look like a completely different bike?



i wonder if he did a oa bath and thats the after picture ?


----------



## Junkman Bob

Is this auction for both bikes in description pictures???


----------



## markivpedalpusher

My observation is looks like 1 bicycle with before and after clean up photos.


----------



## Junkman Bob

markivpedalpusher said:


> My observation is looks like 1 bicycle with before and after clean up photos.



Makes sense 👍👍


----------



## Carlos0056

Gentlemen, it is the same bike before when I bought it and after when I cleaned it


----------



## Junkman Bob

Carlos0056 said:


> Gentlemen, it is the same bike before when I bought it and after when I cleaned it



Looks good …great  job with the transformation….👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

Do any of you guys know how much it cost to ship a bike from Puerto Rico to Los Angeles??


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS said:


> 340 $ + shipping


----------



## Hastings

$375 I provide label and schedule ups pickup. Shipping from Phili correct?


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS said:


> Do any of you guys know how much it cost to ship a bike from Puerto Rico to Los Angeles??



Location is Philadelphia is there one in Puerto Rico


----------



## Freqman1

Hastings said:


> $375 I provide label and schedule ups pickup. Shipping from Phili correct?



Yea I'm a little confused too. The avatar says P.R. but the listing says the item is located in Philly? @Carlos0056 maybe you can clarify


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

400$ Plus shipping if it’s from Philly


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@Carlos0056 Kindly make the following updates to your listing:

HOW IT WORKS
Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment.

POST REQUIREMENTS
You must include clear photos of the item from multiple angles. Include shipping and payment information as well. Any pertinent information regarding the item should be included as well.


----------



## Carlos0056

Philadelphia


----------



## Carlos0056

Why do they make it so difficult just look and buy if you are going to buy you put where you want to pay better I'm going somewhere else to sell it here I already see that because it's Latino they put a lot but I've seen so many people who sell things here with only 2 photos and a lot of people here I bought them I'm going to hell the


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@Carlos0056  Interested buyers have expressed interest in more details.

A few simple rules creates an optimal seller/buyer experience. I’d say selling on the Cabe is very easy, no fees associated and high visibility to antique bicycle collectors. If you want to withdraw your item for sale that’s your prerogative.


----------



## fordmike65

markivpedalpusher said:


> @carlitos60 Interested buyers have expressed interest in more details.
> 
> A few simple rules creates an optimal seller/buyer experience. I’d say selling on the Cabe is very easy, no fees associated and high visibility to antique bicycle collectors. If you want to withdraw your item for sale that’s your prerogative.



Wrong member tagged


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS

What’s up 400$  bucks and the shipping cost


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Carlos0056 said:


> Why do they make it so difficult just look and buy if you are going to buy you put where you want to pay better I'm going somewhere else to sell it here I already see that because it's Latino they put a lot but I've seen so many people who sell things here with only 2 photos and a lot of people here I bought them I'm going to hell the



Carlos-El moderador esta tratando de ayudarte!


----------



## Hastings

Carlos0056 said:


> Why do they make it so difficult just look and buy if you are going to buy you put where you want to pay better I'm going somewhere else to sell it here I already see that because it's Latino they put a lot but I've seen so many people who sell things here with only 2 photos and a lot of people here I bought them I'm going to hell the




Do you still have the tire that was on the front wheel in the Christmas tree picture? Thanks


----------

